# Fehler beim Starten von Eclipse



## ide? (15. Apr 2008)

netbeans ist mir zu langsam und hat einfach zu viele fehler
eclipse läuft gut, aber nicht die ee variante, wenn die ide nach 3 klicks egal wohin abstürzt läuft irgednwas schief

hab gesehen oracle bietet was und ibm, was kann man mir für die web entwicklung empfehlen?


hier nochmal mein log, vlt habe ich ja den entscheidenen fehler nicht gesehen


> !SESSION 2008-04-14 21:39:00.597 -----------------------------------------------
> eclipse.buildId=M20080221-1800
> java.version=1.6.0_03
> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
> ...




_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 16.04.2008 um 06:59 Uhr editiert.
Titel geändert.
Quote-Tags gesetzt._


----------



## André Uhres (15. Apr 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2008)

Dein PermGen Space reicht nicht aus. Standarproblem bei vielen PlugIns....
Starte Eclipse so:
eclipse.exe -vmargs -Xms512M -Xmx1024M -XXermSize=64m -XX:MaxPermSize=128m
oder ändere deine eclipse.ini ab.


----------



## Maeher (15. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein PermGen Space reicht nicht aus. Standarproblem bei vielen PlugIns....
> Starte Eclipse so:
> eclipse.exe -vmargs -Xms512M -Xmx1024M -XXermSize=64m -XX:MaxPermSize=128m
> oder ändere deine eclipse.ini ab.


Das macht aber nur dann wirklich Spaß, wenn du auch genügend RAM hast, ansonsten ist die Performance fürchterlich (siehe Netbeans :lol: ), vor allem wenn du noch andere Programme neben her benutzen willst.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2008)

Ups, du hast ja auch Linux, dann natürlich nicht die .exe  :wink: 


> Das macht aber nur dann wirklich Spaß, wenn du auch genügend RAM hast, ansonsten ist die Performance fürchterlich (siehe Netbeans icon_lol.gif ), vor allem wenn du noch andere Programme neben her benutzen willst.


Das sind nur Beispiel-Werte, wichtig ist die Erhöhung der PermSize.


----------



## ide? (15. Apr 2008)

danke, speicher war echt nen problem,
jetzt läuft eclipse wie man es gewohnt ist


----------

